# Clinton River 8/8



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Skunked.

A few risers, threw every fly in the box at them. There seemed to be a mini-hatch of large pure white mayflies.

This was at my "sure" spot. Always catch them there. Waited for a cool night after a rain so that playing them wouldn't put them in danger of death, but none bit anyway...

I would seriously like to compile a hatch chart for the Paint/Clinton, for instance I noted hendrickson's in April/May, some midges/tricos in June/July.

No jokesters please. "Yeah I noticed a turd hatch in July from all the treated sewage..."


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like an early White Miller hatch. I see them UP North near the middle of September.

That's a big plus in my fishing log.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

if it was on the clinton it more than likey a white millar caddis hatch (like silver mentioned) which hatches on rivers about the end of july thru sept and hatch on lk st clair same time frame its not early for them they hatch weather permiting its not the "white fly hatch" epheron species of mayfly they need need pure water which the clinton doesnt have the white fly hatch is an awesome sight below Mio huge hatch blizzard like all white


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

So I will enter white millar hatch into the log for August, thanks guys!

It was a nice night. I wonder if the pending rain/weather change slowed them down.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Also a good fly pattern to represent the white miller tie an elk hair caddis with a brite green body cream hackle and use white deer hair for wing sizes 14 16 or a tent wing caddis w/ brite green body and a white turkey quill for wing they hatch late july and go to sept


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Mayflies or Caddis? I've seen some of the white mayflies on the Raisin already. 

Dan


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

It was a mayfly. I am not saying it was a blanket hatch, sporadic at best, but some were there.

It seemed to have kind of a big body.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

back2spool said:


> It was a mayfly. I am not saying it was a blanket hatch, sporadic at best, but some were there.
> 
> It seemed to have kind of a big body.


My reply above was about the White Miller Mayfly. I don't recall ever seeing a white caddis - black, brown, mottled, and tan are the ones I've seen.

Again, this is good news!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Back2 chances are what you saw (if it was sporadic) was a Lt Cahill (Stenacron Interpunctatum) around size 12 We have a decent # of those that hatch on the Clinton/Paint white body large wings as far as the "White Fly" Mayfly (Ephron Luekon and Ephron Album) I am pretty sure it was those because they hatch molt (males only) and mate and lay eggs on the same night within about an 1 hr or 2 in HUGE numbers plus the Huron in Ann Arbor and Raisen get those along with the Ausable below Mio some tribs of the Rifle and a few other very clean pure water rivers up north.
Heres a link to a pic of a white miller caddis
White Miller


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Wow guys, we are pretty much nerds.

Who else would go on about an insect sighting??

Well, all I can say is I might go out tonight and if I do I will catch one and photo it!!!!

How funny that I am talking about a bug and not a trout...


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey now i resent that i much prefer geek to nerd lol


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Troutlord1 said:


> Back2 chances are what you saw (if it was sporadic) was a Lt Cahill (Stenacron Interpunctatum) around size 12 We have a decent # of those that hatch on the Clinton/Paint white body large wings as far as the "White Fly" Mayfly (Ephron Luekon and Ephron Album) I am pretty sure it was those because they hatch molt (males only) and mate and lay eggs on the same night within about an 1 hr or 2 in HUGE numbers plus the Huron in Ann Arbor and Raisen get those along with the Ausable below Mio some tribs of the Rifle and a few other very clean pure water rivers up north.
> Heres a link to a pic of a white miller caddis
> White Miller


 
Ok, ok....my bad. I blame it on a mis-labeled fly bin at the Fly Factory 20 yrs ago. So, like I've always thought White Millers where mayflies. doh.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Silver your not intirely wrong and the bin wasnt mislabeled there is a pattern called a White Miller that imitates the Ephron mayflies. Its an older pattern from ways back and the Ephron was (and still is sometimes) called a white miller. ppl used to get confused between the 2 alot so now the white miller is now refered to the caddis and the miller was dropped from the mayfly species and is now know as just the white fly. just was trying to help out any confusion


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

what u talkin about willis lol joking guys


----------

